# cats not being well taken care of



## ivyandonyx (Nov 26, 2021)

My cats are 5 year old sisters who my family kept after finding them as kittens in our garage over 5 years ago now.
I love animals and wanted to keep them even though my mother was allergic so my parents caved. I took care of them, feeding them by bottle every 4 hours, bathing them, etc. Everything was fine until I moved away for college a couple years ago. My younger brother who’s now 16 doesn’t empty their litter boxes, keeps food out for them 24/7 instead of feeding them regularly, and just creates messes everywhere he goes (not exaggerating). My parents divorced a while back so it’s just my mom, brother, 2 cats, and a dog in the house.
The house smells now from the lack of care and I get anxiety when I’m at college thinking about how terrible my brother manages everything. My mother is now at her breaking point and can’t stand the cats being in the house. She doesn’t do anything to take care of them, only my brother. 
I don’t know what to do because they’re my babies and I can’t have them in my apartment at school. The plan was for me to take them when I move out after college but that’s 2 years away and nothing seems to work for my brother to do his part.
My mother is taking everything out on me instead of my brother as if I can control him and I really don’t want to give away my cats because they don’t like anyone else except me and my brother and they’re my world. I’m crying writing this and don’t know what to do


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

I am so very sorry that you are in this situation, which is clearly heartbreaking. It would be for me, too. If you really cannot, no matter what you try, get through to either your mother or your brother then the best thing would be to get the cats out of there. They shouldn't be in an environment like that for two more years. One could develop a health problem and get no care....well, I am sure you know all the possibilities there.

First thing I would do is look for living accommodations that would allow me to have the cats. In my life I have found that if I really put my will and my mind to something I could find a way to do it. 

It could cost you more or be farther from classes or whatever, but you can get a part time job to cover it or get up earlier in the morning to get to class, whatever you need to do. If these cats are your world they are worth your having to sacrifice if need be in order to bring them into your own home. I would strongly encourage you to start now exploring all of the possibilities for finding a place you can have the cats with you.

No matter where you live, there are possibilities and someone who is determined will find one. I know, because I have found places I could afford and done what I needed to do in my life without having any money to spare or any influential people in my life, or frankly any help at all most of the time. sometimes it meant I had to do things I would rather not have done, (like clean up a disgusting apartment in order to get cheap rent there), but it got me where I needed to be. If it had to do with my animals, I just did not stop until I figured something out.

You can succeed too. Find something, move there, and then go get the cats out of that bad situation.
It is either that or find a new home for the cats that you can approve of, and frankly I think it would be easier to move than to find a home that you can feel good enough about when the cats mean so much to you.

Best of luck to you and let us know how it is going!


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

I think some members on the forum would agree with Mosi suggestion. Perfectly stated.


----------



## MistWolf (Mar 30, 2005)

I suggest you also find a way to explain to your brother how cruel he's being to your cat and your mother.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Okay, just playing devil's advocate here, I'm not really sure how your brother got stuck with this responsibility ("doing his part"). A 16 year old boy not wanting to scoop cat poo and feed cats? Shocking. Are you paying him to help out? Now *that *might make a difference, even a small amount of money at his age


----------



## ivyandonyx (Nov 26, 2021)

They are his cats, too. He named one and I named one when they came into our family. I’m not surprised either that he hasn’t been taking care of them as a teenage boy but I thought maybe he’d care after the constant threats to get rid of the cats. I gave him money a while ago to buy the cats a cat tower and some toys and it took me reminding him 3 times and finally just showing up a month later for him to actually go and get one. So I don’t think money would work but I could try.


----------



## ivyandonyx (Nov 26, 2021)

Thank you and I now realize that they don’t deserve to live in this situation and that whole saying of letting someone go if you love them is clearly relevant here. I’m going to try and have them stay with other people as I’ve already signed a lease for next year that does not allow pets. I’m hoping I can find someone because I can’t imagine never seeing them again.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

I wish you the very best of luck with finding someone they can live with.
Be careful in who you choose. I know you would be anyway, but be very very careful and don't let it be a stranger if you can help it. If you don't know the person, let it be someone that is well known to someone you know, and who is very honorable. 
The reason is that if someone has them for a year they may not want to give them back. It will take an honorable person to live up to their word on this.


----------



## mojo_cat (Mar 9, 2021)

I would suggest finding a friend who you know is reliable and has animal experience to take them in. Or like a lot of people have been saying find a place that allows cats

Hope everything works out <3


----------

